# Mistake on estimate



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Shot off a quote for a fence the other night. $2,900. They accepted of course, because it's about $5,000 less than what it should be. Not sure how I ended up with the $2,900 number, although it does appear to be my material costs, so I must have used that. Beer and quotes don't mix folks.

Any advice on what to tell the client? I have no problem if they want to walk. I can't see how I would be legally obligated for a mistake. There must be some clause for that.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

No contract no problem.

But honestly if you told them exactly what you typed here (minus the beer:laughing they might understand. You might give a discount because of your screw up but you gotta make a little money.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris G said:


> Shot off a quote for a fence the other night. $2,900. They accepted of course, because it's about $5,000 less than what it should be. Not sure how I ended up with the $2,900 number, although it does appear to be my material costs, so I must have used that. Beer and quotes don't mix folks.
> 
> Any advice on what to tell the client? I have no problem if they want to walk. I can't see how I would be legally obligated for a mistake. There must be some clause for that.


I have done this a couple of times. I just sent an email saying there was an error with the pricing and here's the adjusted amount. Both people still accepted the bids even though they were much more than I sent over on the original estimates. They prob thinking this is too good to be true so get a reply back ASAP.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I would do it for what I told them. I wouldn't want to compromise my reputation.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Definitely wouldn't eat anywhere near $5k for a typo. Be honest, apologize for the confusion and call it a day. If they accidentally wrote your check for $5000 over the bid price I'm sure they wouldn't be ok with that.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris G said:


> Shot off a quote for a fence the other night. $2,900. They accepted of course, because it's about $5,000 less than what it should be. Not sure how I ended up with the $2,900 number, although it does appear to be my material costs, so I must have used that. Beer and quotes don't mix folks.
> 
> Any advice on what to tell the client? I have no problem if they want to walk. I can't see how I would be legally obligated for a mistake. There must be some clause for that.


Just be honest with them about the mistake. Offer to take some off for their troubles if you want and see what happens. It is what it is. Your not in business to work for free. There is no signed contract so nothing is truly holding you to that price.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Quit drinking....:thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris G said:


> Shot off a quote for a fence the other night. $2,900. They accepted of course, because it's about $5,000 less than what it should be. Not sure how I ended up with the $2,900 number, although it does appear to be my material costs, so I must have used that. Beer and quotes don't mix folks.
> 
> Any advice on what to tell the client? I have no problem if they want to walk. I can't see how I would be legally obligated for a mistake. There must be some clause for that.




I'm with the rest here. If there is no signed contract, there is no legal obligation (or moral, for that matter) to perform the work for that price. I'd just tell them that you realized you made a mistake and didn't charge them for any materials laughing, so you need to revise the bid. If they don't like it, oh well, at least you didn't waste a week losing money. :thumbsup:




griz said:


> Quit drinking....:thumbsup:




AAAAHHH. The very thought terrifies me!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

P.S. That's why I always review my bids in the morning. I've been know to have a drink or 2 after work.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

knucklehead said:


> I would do it for what I told them. I wouldn't want to compromise my reputation.


Are you pulling our legs? Doing that job for $2900 would be worse for his reputation.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Are you pulling our legs? Doing that job for $2900 would be worse for his reputation.


Exactly


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Luckily there was no ink on that price. Just explain you went bat sh!t mad when you came up with that number, but you're much better now......:laughing:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sure they'll understand. 

I once wrote in a scope of work that I was providing (7) 4-stop elevators.

I meant (1).


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Doing what you said you would for the price you said would is being a stand up guy.

Doing what you said you would for 1/3 of the price you intended to tell them you would because of a simple error is being a bend over guy.

Big difference.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

As someone on here once said, "I can stay home and go broke, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna go to work and go broke."

Catching an honest mistake before a contract is signed, is far different than fixing a mistake made during construction, or covering something that you forgot in the SOW, on your own dime.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

griz said:


> Quit drinking....:thumbsup:


Thats not even funny.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

There's only one way to save face and protect your margin. Tell them you forgot a zero...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I do all my estimating and invoicing in the mornings. With coffee..................As soon as I get off this site!


Call them and fess up. nothing to hide. We've all done it at least once I would think.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> We've all done it at least once I would think.


True, but some of us didn't realize it until after we signed the contract.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tell them you ain't signing that...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've never done that. Get some estimating software or learn to do them on a spreadsheet. You already appear kind of flakey for what you did. And triple check your bids, especially since it sounds like you don't build fences very often. I charged $3,000 to build a fence when the posts were already there, I would have known right away if I was that far off.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I sent an apology and haven't heard back. As for my reputation, it's fine. I think most people, at least the people I would want to deal with, would understand that mistakes happen.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris G said:


> I sent an apology and haven't heard back. As for my reputation, it's fine. I think most people, at least the people I would want to deal with, would understand that mistakes happen.


Exactly. If they call you back then do the work. If not move on. No big deal


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 26, 2011)

Chris G said:


> I sent an apology and haven't heard back. As for my reputation, it's fine. I think most people, at least the people I would want to deal with, would understand that mistakes happen.


If they tried to hold you to the price, you just found a customer that needs to be fired.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> If they tried to hold you to the price, you just found a customer that needs to be fired.


Good point


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Unless you were the only bidder, I feel that the HO is a bit responsible. 

Either they thought you were stupid, and were willing to take advantage of that, or they thought that you had a secret (shortcut) that allowed you to do the work for thirty cents on the dollar. I am sure most "good" people would ask for clarification and confirmation of the pricing if it seemed too low.

If they do not understand and agree to let you requote with an accurate proposal, you do not want them as a customer.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Pearce Services said:


> Unless you were the only bidder, I feel that the HO is a bit responsible.
> 
> Either they thought you were stupid, and were willing to take advantage of that, or they thought that you had a secret (shortcut) that allowed you to do the work for thirty cents on the dollar. I am sure most "good" people would ask for clarification and confirmation of the pricing if it seemed too low.
> 
> If they do not understand and agree to let you requote with an accurate proposal, you do not want them as a customer.


I wondered what that too, what were they thinking? Maybe they assume most of us mark up 500%


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Chris G said:


> I sent an apology and haven't heard back. As for my reputation, it's fine. I think most people, at least the people I would want to deal with, would understand that mistakes happen.


Ever hear back from them? Plan on following up?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Ever hear back from them? Plan on following up?


If I was him and didn't hear back by now I wouldn't waste my time following up on this one.


----------

